

Joining Stripe - pc
http://notes.deaxon.com/joining-stripe/

======
bsimpson
No managers? I'm curious how Stripe compares culturally to Valve, GitHub, and
Zaarly.

If I ever decide to work for someone else, I'd want to choose a decentralized
place like those.

~~~
cristinacordova
(I work at Stripe)

Patrick answered a question on Quora about why Stripe doesn't have product
managers and the cultural aspects behind that decision: <http://qr.ae/TFjJK>

~~~
bsimpson
Thanks - I'll take a look!

------
twog
Congrats! So Stripe is acquiring Kickoff, and I saw from this tweet
<https://twitter.com/bdc/status/311134449293201408> that Kickoff will still be
developed?

Will the current Kickoff team be developing it on nights/weekends? Or is
Stripe taking over the product and developing it together?

~~~
pc
Yeah, Michael and Ben will still be maintaining Kickoff. There's some
precedent here: before Saikat and Sheena joined Stripe about two years ago,
they'd previously been working on Mockingbird (<http://gomockingbird.com>).
Since then, they've kept the business up and running (on Stripe!). Given both
that precedent and how much work Michael and Ben have put into Kickoff, we
felt it made sense for them to keep it alive.

~~~
dariopy
I'm sorry but last time I checked, Mockingbird development is all but stalled
since the founders got hired by Stripe. Which is a shame, given how a great
product it was.

Since you're probably gonna see them around, please ask them: why don't they
just hire an employee to do actual work for Mockingbird? Thanks!

